# Roofing shingles



## Beau81 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm rolling out the roofing shingles this weekend on my garage. This is my first time so I was just wondering if anybody has any tips or advice before I start. Sometimes you don't find something out until you do it so I'm hoping I can learn from other's mistakes and get this done right the first time.


----------



## DarylBrands (Jan 26, 2010)

Before you start understand the process from a roofing professional. 

You may determine to Fix Your Roofing vs replacing the roof

If a new roof is desired follow a roofing materials estimating check list 


Have enough help for the tear off process. 

Protect your plants with boxes or scaffolding and tarps. Plywood leaned against the home helps to protect the siding.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice tips you got there DarylBrands. And I agree that you need to evaluate first if you need to just fix it or replace it totally.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jan 27, 2010)

Beau81 said:


> I'm rolling out the roofing shingles this weekend on my garage. This is my first time so I was just wondering if anybody has any tips or advice before I start. Sometimes you don't find something out until you do it so I'm hoping I can learn from other's mistakes and get this done right the first time.



My suggestion is before you do it. Ask for some professional help in your area. Don't just do it yourself because DIY roofing is sometimes not a good idea.


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2010)

I won't do the roofing. To hot (usually) and the chances of my clumsy self falling to my death increases.


----------

